# Getting a DC Non-Resident License



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I am getting ready for the striper run up the Potomac in an effort to avoid dropping huge ammounts of cash on gasoline this spring, and low and behold, Dicks Sporting Goods in Fairfax) (which is listed as a DC license vendor on the DC Game and Fish webpage) refuses to carry them anymore. There is only one other vendor in VA (way down near woodbridge) listed on their website, and only one in NW even borderline close to where I live. I can't even get someone to pick up the phone at the DC office. Any suggestions?


----------



## trapd_ice (Mar 6, 2007)

fish without a license. even if you get caught it will probably end up costing you less.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

trapd_ice said:


> fish without a license. even if you get caught it will probably end up costing you less.


Hey French, if you do what he said, you risk a nice fine and losing your gear. Just stop by Fletchers in DC and pick up a license.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I was not planning on breaking the law.  I called Fletchers earlier...sounds like they are still closed.
I would hate to have to spend my entire spring throwing BA's at the footbridge in Occoquan


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

They'll open up sometime in early March for the White Perch and Stripers and well before the Shad run. You can get it there.


----------



## trapd_ice (Mar 6, 2007)

sorry dude wasnt trying to get u busted. just lived in dc for a while and found it easier to not engage in their shenanigans. sometimes it pays to fly under the radar. othertimes you will get shot down.

never fished dc waters knowing i needed a dc license. ironically when i found out i needed dc license it just happened i never fished it again. coincidentally.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

The DC fishing license has always been a hit or miss thing . Some years , Fletchers has them , some years they haven't been able to procure them in a timely manor . This is all because effin' DC is a piece of chit ! When you have mayors that want to have their picture on the friggin' thing , it takes time !


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

French
Go to the harbor patrol in SW you can get a license there.


----------

